# Checkin within 12 hours but Very Disappointed



## M550 (Jan 31, 2007)

I am in an internet cafe, so must be short.

We arrived on Sunday. Took Lufthansa Airport Bus to the Marriott. Maybe it is the narrow street or what, the bus driver refused to go to the hotel, instead dropped us off a couple of hundred meters away. So had to tow the luggage by myself. Other than that, it was ok. Only costed 10 euro total (kid rode free).

The big day, this morning, we took U-bahn to the ED center. After checking in, before even had a chance to go to the Bistro, I was flabbergasted with this "I am sorry. Your car is not ready!"    I couldn't believe what I had heard. It took a while but she explained that someone will be with me shortly. 

A while later, a nice gentleman showed up and told me the story that apparently my car is somewhere in the ED Center but someone ****ed up my middle name (allright, it is not the easiest name to spell) and the car registration was rejected by the Germany DMV. They had a new system or something I don't understand. The Easter and Spring break meant many many, I mean it seems everyone, were on vacation. So this registration thing screw-up was left hanging with absolutely no one giving #$***37;^&***(*.

He apologized and what was I supposed to do, except feeling really sick? I asked to see my car, but apparently it was somewhere among the 300 or so BMWs in the center and the one person who might know was not around. I.e. I couldn't even see my own damn car!

They offered me a 530 as a loaner. I asked a car like mine. They accomodated my request and gave me a Euro Version 550i with the whole 9 yars, almost all the optionsi including Nav. So I didn't even need to use the Euro Nav Disk that I rented from BeeWang. It was from BMW's VIP fleet.

I did sign my name in the Bimmerfest book. I also sneaked in the delivery bay, took photos of a few nice ED Bimmers (335i etc.) including one from a fester's.

Anyway, I don't have photos of my own car. But here are a few photos of the loaner 550i. It is supposed to have more HP than the US version.

I had a 1pm tour reservation at Dingolfing. By the time I got settled in the loaner car, it was well past noon. One good thing about a loaner was I could stretch her legs wide and open. So covered the 90Km to Dingolfing in 30 minutes! :thumbup: 

Anyway, very very disappointment and felt absolutely powerless. The gentleman was very nice and I thanked him. He said my car will now be directly shipped to my dealer in the US. So I will see my car in 8 weeks?


----------



## bhsLovesBlustar (Jan 15, 2007)

Beat you by 2 minutes (posted my 12 hour experience just a second ago)... nice to meet you this morning and so sorry about your car... I'm sure you had as much fun as I did!

enjoy the rest of your time in Europe.


----------



## EricG (Jul 30, 2006)

*lucky break*

I wouldn't be so disappointed with the situation. A fully loaded 550 in Europe and not having to worry about dings, scratchs, or break in rules. :dunno:

Interesting to see the Euro TV option pic attached.

Have fun pushing the limits of the car.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

It is good. You don't have to abuse your car.


----------



## fbazakos (Nov 28, 2006)

at least you can go on the ring now ...


----------



## johnc_22 (Sep 14, 2004)

Wow.  I dunno, I can understand others' sentiments that driving someone else's car on the autobahn (and collecting high speed bug splatters) and throughout Europe is advantageous but there was something special about having my own car in Europe to drive, and particularly the entire experience of walking down to the garage to see it for the first time.

FWIW my middle name was also mispelled on the paperwork even though Adrian had it perfectly spelled out on the purchase order so I'm not sure who or how it got screwed up along the way (my middle name is NOT hard to spell). It was even on my passport. For whatever reason I pointed it out to the gentleman who delivered my car and went over the paperwork and he was not concerned. Of course if I'd ever gotten pulled over and my passport compared to the documentation . . . I dunno what would have happened. 

So sorry to hear about your experience but it does sound like you're making the best of it. :thumbup:


----------



## Raz5219 (Sep 22, 2005)

Wow, I would have been livid if that happened to me. After I was done yelling, I'd probably ask for free stuff to makeup for my inconvenience...maybe a BMW pen or something.  Either way, I'm glad to see you took it in stride. Have a great time in Europe and put that loaner through it's paces..and then some!


----------



## emdreiSMG (Dec 10, 2003)

I understand how you feel. However, as your trip goes on, you may be really glad that you don't have to subject your own vehicle to some stuff that happens.
All in all, not a bad result from a miscue on BMW's part if you ask me.

Have fun, have a weissbier or six!


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your troubles M550, but I have to agree with the post above ^^^^.

I was given a factory courtesy car when my car was not properly configured when I did Volvo ED a couple of years ago. I remember being really glad about the loaner when some idiot/vandal broke the passenger side mirror in Stockholm. :angel: 

Enjoy the rest of your trip. :thumbup:


----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

No reason to be disappointed. If anything, you get the best of both worlds: first, you get your car delivered to the US brand new, without wear, at the ED discount price; second, you get a free 550i rental while in Europe. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## jl5555 (Jan 28, 2003)

I absolutely, totally agree with the others that this is a totally positive occurance. LOL, after 5 ED I think I'd prefer to just show up and drive one of *their* cars and not worry about it. As long as the car is similar in nature to what you ordered I really don't see the downside at all.


----------



## M550 (Jan 31, 2007)

bhsLovesBlustar said:


> Beat you by 2 minutes (posted my 12 hour experience just a second ago)... nice to meet you this morning and so sorry about your car... I'm sure you had as much fun as I did!
> 
> enjoy the rest of your time in Europe.


It was nice meeting you this morning. I am glad you figured out your top. Yours is an absolutely awesome car.

To everyone, thanks for the encouragement. Now I feel better . I was disappointed because it was such a shock since for 3 months (and longer) I had dreamed about this day, seeing my own car, smell it, row it through 6 gears, etc.. So naturally I was very disappointed. The mis-spelled names happened in the past but were no problems, guess it's only a piece of temporary paper, right? What's the big deal? The BMW gentleman said they had a new system which was very strict and the government guy might just have a bad day at home (i.e. in a picky bad mood).

I did put the loaner through the pace, got up to 240kmh this afternoon. I shot a photo of that moment, will load it later. The car is a step, so not as much fun but still it goes fast and is comfortable.

Dingolfing was also a good experience. They produce 1300 cars (1000 5, 200 7 and 100 6) a day through 2 shifts. Their press and part works make parts for other cars like 3 series. The workforce number is some 20K people, more than the population of the town of Dingolfing. After watching the assembly line work, I am convinced that whatever problems/quality issues BMW have are all the faults of design :tsk: :tsk: (design engineers, Bangle :thumbdwn: , and part suppliers like whomever supply the electronics) :rofl: .


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

johnc_22 said:


> Wow.  I dunno, I can understand others' sentiments that driving someone else's car on the autobahn (and collecting high speed bug splatters) and throughout Europe is advantageous but there was something special about having my own car in Europe to drive, and particularly the entire experience of walking down to the garage to see it for the first time.


My bum-ament at the mixup would probably disappear as soon as I hit the onramp of the autobahn in a 550i (with badge delete option, hi jspira). As fun as it would be to say "this car driven on the autobahn" it seems like BMW did as well as it could to make it up to you (maybe and M5 instead?).


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

I'd be seriously disappointed because the point of the trip is to pickup my car and not drive a loaner, no matter how nice, around Europe. Mistakes happen and I feel the giving you a loaded 550i is a very reasonable solution. Just don't forget to take the first aid kit, warning triangle, and front plate when you drop it off.


----------



## M550 (Jan 31, 2007)

Tanning machine said:


> My bum-ament at the mixup would probably disappear as soon as I hit the onramp of the autobahn in a 550i (with badge delete option, hi jspira). As fun as it would be to say "this car driven on the autobahn" it seems like BMW did as well as it could to make it up to you (maybe and M5 instead?).


Funny you say so. I was in a rush and didn't say how I got the 550i. Initially they told me that my car was not ready and would give me a 530i to drive. Still in a state of shock, I said 'But I have a 550i with M-sports package'. The gentleman (he was on the phone initially) said he'd see what he could do for me.

Later he came to pick me and my daughter up in a cool 330i diesel with 6 speed. Boy, I will tell you, I would have taken that car instead if I knew better. What a nice car to drive (or sit as a passenger and watch him driving the heck out of the little car). By the time I had a clearly mind and was in semi-joking mood, I realized that had I bitched and whinned harder and asked for the moon, it might be, just might be possible to get a M6!   Oh well...it was too late since by that time, they had already prepared the current 550i and I was running late for my PM appointment.

The debaged 550i is kind of deceiving. On the autobahn, when I came up behind someone on the left lane they all moved over quickly. The V8 really moves. When the traffic opened up, I floored the gas, it shot out. It generally took a couple min for the cars in close pursuit to catch up. Maybe tomorrow I will try the Steptronic and redline the baby. :rofl: 

Time for bed. Later.


----------



## M550 (Jan 31, 2007)

cwsqbm said:


> I'd be seriously disappointed because the point of the trip is to pickup my car and not drive a loaner, no matter how nice, around Europe. Mistakes happen and I feel the giving you a loaded 550i is a very reasonable solution. Just don't forget to take the first aid kit, warning triangle, and front plate when you drop it off.


Thanks! You and I feel the same. They had my plates, both of them, on the counter. So I took them. I had to request the first aid kit and warning triangle. Since they could not locate my car easily, the gentleman went inside and 'took' one set for me (not sure where he got them). You see, I did my homework (thanks for fellow festers!) and was in a generally happy mood. But no flash light?

I can't take anything from the loaner because after I drop it off, it will be trucked back to Munich (it's a BMW's VIP fleet car).


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

M550 said:


> Thanks! You and I feel the same. They had my plates, both of them, on the counter. So I took them. I had to request the first aid kit and warning triangle. Since they could not locate my car easily, the gentleman went inside and 'took' one set for me (not sure where he got them). You see, I did my homework (thanks for fellow festers!) and was in a generally happy mood. But no flash light?
> 
> I can't take anything from the loaner because after I drop it off, it will be trucked back to Munich (it's a BMW's VIP fleet car).


Cool that you good your plates, etc. As for the flash light, it should be in the car when you get it - its not a ED specific thing.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Sorry to hear of the problem but it sounds like BMW handled this magnificently.



M550 said:


> The debaged 550i is kind of deceiving. On the autobahn, when I came up behind someone on the left lane they all moved over quickly.


Had nothing to do with your car. That is what one does; if someone is behind you, you move over. Besides, you don´t drive in the left lane anyway.


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

If I could arrange such a "problem" I would do it in a heartbeat.  

Since I usually spend at least ten days if not two weeks tooling around Europe, it would be a great head start on redelivery, no worries about engine/tires/brakes break in, a cool upgrade and finally, let somebody else fix any damage caused by others and not the redelivery Center or Dealer in the States with the attendant delays, delays, delays.

It is a bummer not having your own wheels but BMW made a great accommodation for the problem. :thumbup: 

Cheers


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

Boy, you sure flew a LOT of miles and went through a LOT of aggravation to NOT get your car. Did BMW compensate you in any other way? A loaner car is just a given.....but they really stripped you of the heart and soul of the ED experience: getting YOUR CAR!

I know that many here will clutch their pearls when I say this: even BMW screws up.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

I disagree.... I would love it if they screw-up my car. That loaner car appears to be a better car w/ TV feature 

BMW feel free to screw up my order anytime:thumbup: I would love it if that happens!! 

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

I think it would be pretty cool to get to drive a German spec 550i. Having one already broken in and ready to roll, not having to worry about damage or wear and tear on your own vehicle seems to be a pretty good deal. Plus, your car should get a head start on the trip home meaning you should see it sooner than you would have otherwise. Hope those things help balance out the disappointments.

Have a great time on your trip. Can't wait to hear "the rest of the story."


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

MarcusSDCA said:


> I know that many here will clutch their pearls when I say this: even BMW screws up.


Not exactly big news. Everyone screws up. Yes Virginia, even the big mighty BMW AG. It's what you do after a mistake is made that defines you. And in this case I think BMW did admirably well given the situation.


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

beewang said:


> I disagree.... I would love it if they screw-up my car. That loaner car appears to be a better car w/ TV feature
> 
> BMW feel free to screw up my order anytime:thumbup: I would love it if that happens!!
> 
> beewang:bigpimp:


You are so full of it, Bee. Tell me YOU schlepp from LA to Munich to be told that there was a paperwork error and you can't get your car. PLEEEEEEZE.


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

jcatral14 said:


> Not exactly big news. Everyone screws up. Yes Virginia, even the big mighty BMW AG. It's what you do after a mistake is made that defines you. And in this case I think BMW did admirably well given the situation.


Admirably well? I think admirably well would have been to fix the problem before he arrived. The fact that a car company found him a loaner is not exactly a heroic gesture. I think they might have a few BMWs lying around there in Munich. In my opinion they should have refunded his airfare expenses. They did, after all, NOT deliver his vehicle.:dunno:

Remember what the OP said:

"Anyway, very very disappointment and felt absolutely powerless."

BMW really didn't fix anything.


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

Jspira said:


> Had nothing to do with your car. That is what one does; if someone is behind you, you move over. Besides, you don´t drive in the left lane anyway.


+1
And at least when I lived in Deutschland several years ago, it was against the law to flash someone hogging the left lane to signal them to move over. Is that still true Jonathan?


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

MarcusSDCA said:


> Admirably well? I think admirably well would have been to fix the problem before he arrived. The fact that a car company found him a loaner is not exactly a heroic gesture. I think they might have a few BMWs lying around there in Munich. In my opinion they should have refunded his airfare expenses. They did, after all, NOT deliver his vehicle.:dunno:
> 
> Remember what the OP said:
> 
> ...


Hey, it's a good thing people in this world do not march to the beat of 1 drum. If I could not get my car, I would have continued on with my vacation. After all, I planned to have a good time and made reservations accordingly. Where is the proportionality in your "damages" that would entitle one to get airfare (or other costs) refunded? The difficulty comes in putting a value in the "experience" of picking up your car. Remember, the agreement you sign is considered very one-sided by some (recall the guy who cancelled the 760 order). Don't like it, don't do ED. :dunno:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

AZ-BMW said:


> +1
> And at least when I lived in Deutschland several years ago, it was against the law to flash someone hogging the left lane to signal them to move over. Is that still true Jonathan?


Ja, very true.

Lichthupen ist strengst verboten.


----------



## CAPT1809 (Oct 28, 2006)

Asteroid said:


> Hey, it's a good thing people in this world do not march to the beat of 1 drum. If I could not get my car, I would have continued on with my vacation. After all, I planned to have a good time and made reservations accordingly. Where is the proportionality in your "damages" that would entitle one to get airfare (or other costs) refunded? The difficulty comes in putting a value in the "experience" of picking up your car. Remember, the agreement you sign is considered very one-sided by some (recall the guy who cancelled the 760 order). Don't like it, don't do ED. :dunno:


Well stated. I'm all for asserting one's rights and have done it for clients, but there are no " damages." Half the fun is the trip itself. And if you are given a vehicle of equal or better quality to assuage the angst of not seeing your new baby, that's pretty darned good CRM. Still, it's sort of like a trip for an adoption, where there's a glitch and you can't really see your new family member - but are assured he/she will be put on a flight to the USA the next week. That would be hard to take but contract breaches don't usually result in damages for noneconomic losses. Sounds like the ED folks did a pretty good job but maybe they could have tossed in a nice dinner voucher or something as well.


----------



## johnc_22 (Sep 14, 2004)

My recent ED experience is not only my first BMW but my first Euro delivery. I guess if you've done this before not getting YOUR car might be something you could get over rather quickly but I'd have been pretty upset (particularly at the time since I wouldn't have the chance to read all the reasonable responses in this thread and why it's not such a bad thing). There is so much anticipation built up for the moment you see your car for the first time and get to drive it after a rather long, sleepless air travel experience that being turned down at that point would just be pretty harsh. That's just my take on it. Now the M6 loaner might get me over it . . .

Have a great trip and have a few beers for all of us stuck in the States!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

CAPT1809 said:


> maybe they could have tossed in a nice dinner voucher or something as well.


I´m generally in agreement with what you said but the concept of a ,,make-good`` such as this is really an American custom that is not the custom in Europe.

If something goes wrong in your hotel room in Europe, you will receive a sincere apology - but no complimentary dinner voucher - unless it is an unusual and extreme case.


----------



## bmw949 (Dec 11, 2006)

It's funny most of the people here saying "I wish that happened to me" are the same people that say ED is not about the discount "its about driving your own car on the roads it was built for". They will just take whatever BMW feeds them no questions asked.

I personally would be very livid if this happened to me just based on principle but I too like the idea of not using my own car out to explore Europe.


----------



## bmw949 (Dec 11, 2006)

Jspira said:


> I´m generally in agreement with what you said but the concept of a ,,make-good`` such as this is really an American custom that is not the custom in Europe.
> 
> If something goes wrong in your hotel room in Europe, you will receive a sincere apology - but no complimentary dinner voucher - unless it is an unusual and extreme case.


HAHAHA that reminds me of the Munchen Marriott. They gave us a room with a used mini bar, spilled juice and then a DIRTY DIAPER in the trash cam. They hardly cared and their maids all went home for the night so there was nothing they could do except for move us to a SMOKERS ROOM. The apology was hardly sincere though, they didn't give a ****, they were not even embarrassed about it as you would find here in the USA. And No, we were not being typical American complainers, I was very polite and did not want to come off that way but man I was pissed when I found the dirty diaper after the fact! In general I found the service to very cold, unfriendly and damn near rude at times. There was a cool black guy at the door though and a cute waitress at the sports bar.

I'd hope to expect more from an American hotel chain but I guess not. I'm staying at the hotel down the street next time.


----------



## CAPT1809 (Oct 28, 2006)

Ahhh, good idea for an obesity fix - no more "gratuitous eats" vouchers as a substitute for good service!:yummy:


----------



## emdreiSMG (Dec 10, 2003)

bmw949 said:


> It's funny most of the people here saying "I wish that happened to me" are the same people that say ED is not about the discount "its about driving your own car on the roads it was built for". They will just take whatever BMW feeds them no questions asked.
> 
> I personally would be very livid if this happened to me just based on principle but I too like the idea of not using my own car out to explore Europe.


Your principles seem conflicted.


----------



## HWF (Nov 29, 2006)

Truthfully, I'm feeling more excitement waiting for the redelivery than I did for the ED delivery. It's been nearly a month now since I dropped off at Harms in Munich.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

beewang said:


> I disagree.... I would love it if they screw-up my car. That loaner car appears to be a better car w/ TV feature
> 
> BMW feel free to screw up my order anytime:thumbup: I would love it if that happens!!
> 
> beewang:bigpimp:


+1

Put it all in perspective and relax.
You are in Munich, drinking 1L beers and life is good.
Driving a loaner keeps your car pristine for life back in the states.

A real downer would be a Tricolor-II incident...


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

Jspira said:


> Ja, very true.
> 
> Lichthupen ist strengst verboten.


It is true? Then plenty violated the law when I was there last October.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

mason said:


> It is true?


J



mason said:


> Then plenty violated the law when I was there last October.


{insert icon for Polizei taking mason away}<insert icon="" for="" polizei="" taking="" mason="" away=""> :rofl:</insert>


----------



## ger3sf (Feb 3, 2004)

M550 said:


> We arrived on Sunday. Took Lufthansa Airport Bus to the Marriott. Maybe it is the narrow street or what, the bus driver refused to go to the hotel, instead dropped us off a couple of hundred meters away. So had to tow the luggage by myself. Other than that, it was ok. Only costed 10 euro total (kid rode free).


The LH airport bus does not stop at the hotel (it's not like SuperShuttle), but rather at the bus stop across the street.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

Up until a few days ago, I would have been in the camp that advises for vehement protests and "better" resolution.

But after reading discouraging news about ED cars not being allowed at the Ring, I've started to pray for BMW to mess up my order, so I can get a 335 loaner to drive like an absolute ass, and to totally abuse in 2 days and some 20 laps at the Ring.

I could bring the car back and they would not believe the state of the rear tires...


----------



## M550 (Jan 31, 2007)

My car is finally in!

I picked it up over the weekend. It has 13 miles on the meter. :dunno: CA said it is normal. I had to take his words for it.

It's only been two days and I have many questions.

What is "welcome light"? I read the manual but still, what is the difference of welcome light and interior light? What is "pathway light"?

How do I turn on the two inside headlights (of the four front headlights)?

I paired my blackberry, but failed to download the phone book from my phone to the car's system. How do I do that?

Would appreciate answers.

These are the things I have gone through and after consulting the manual, still couldn't figure out. :dunno: I am sure as I go through the manual, I will have more questions.

A few comments:

iDrive: it is not hard to use iDrive, but I hate it! It is needlessly complicated and SLOW! It has already locked up on my once and I had to restart the engine to "reboot". To me, the heart and soul of BMW are the engines and chasis. All those electronic stuff add costs but not much values. I mean why would I want to choose "thriple turn signal or not"? Gee, I agree with the car magazines' verdict on iDrive. It is crap. Hate it.


Engine, ride, drive, the same I had experienced in Germany. Absolutely amazing.

6-speed manual: my loaner in Europe was an auto, and I find it's boring. I prefer manual. The short shifter is nice. I've read that BMW's manual shift is "sliky smooth". I don't know if the person made that comment never touched silk or my shifter is not the usual BMW. The shift felt, how should I say, normal, not silky, just normal. Most of the power and fun come after 3K rpm, which I haven't done much during the break-in period.

In restrospect, there are two options that I might get if given a second chance. One is the Comfort Access. It costs $1,000, I felt at the time that it was a ripe-off and was dead against ordering it. Now I am neutral, not dead against it but still thinks it is a ripe-off. Another option is the "Soft Closing Door". This may only be available on the M5 right now. But I would order it if it's offered on the 550i.

Btw, the car comes in with a clean front bumper. Should I not mount the front plate? How big a risk is it?


----------



## Retrobiz (May 20, 2007)

You are not the only one that had a problem like this around mid April. Your car also took way too long to get here. BMW is supposedly sending myself and another member a check for two payments to cover the long shipping time and disappointment. With our situation BMW claimed the dealer didn***8217;t get the paperwork to them in time to do the registration so we knew before we got there. His dealer gave him the M aero kit installed ($2200) and no loner, my dealer only paid $500 for a 525ix loaner. You should definitely contact your dealer about additional compensation for them or BMW or both. The other guy just got his car; I still don***8217;t have car yet! Maybe next week?!


----------



## E92 (Aug 12, 2006)

M550 said:


> It's only been two days and I have many questions.
> 
> What is "welcome light"? I read the manual but still, what is the difference of welcome light and interior light? What is "pathway light"?
> 
> ...


congrats! Looks really nice!

Since you didn't get "delivery" in Europe, you should take the car to your dealer & have them do a delivery. Your CA or their assistant should go over everything in the car with you. It's part of their job.

iDrive is not perfect but really cool. It gives you control to so many things in the car so there is a lot of menus & options. The trick is to learn the voice commands & then it's useful & fast.
If your main display does not look like this, you may have older iDrive software which is slow. PROGMAN v25.02 & above fix the slow response issues.










For a smoother manual shift, do the Clutch Delay Valve (CDV) delete: 
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=213875

.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

M550 said:


> To me, the heart and soul of BMW are the engines and chasis.


 :thumbup:



M550 said:


> *All those electronic stuff add costs but not much values.* I mean why would I want to choose "thriple turn signal or not"?





M550 said:


> *In restrospect, there are two options that I might get if given a second chance. One is the Comfort Access.* It costs $1,000, I felt at the time that it was a ripe-off and was dead against ordering it. Now I am neutral, not dead against it but still thinks it is a ripe-off. *Another option is the "Soft Closing Door".* This may only be available on the M5 right now. But I would order it if it's offered on the 550i.




Congrats on finally getting your new 5er. Best wishes with the new car. :thumbup:


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

Things happen and people make mistakes. You have to roll with the punches. I am glad that you were able to contain your disappointment and put it behind you since there is nothing you can do about it. There is no use in getting yourself upset any further.

Take the car and have a wonderful time for the rest of your trip.


----------



## cvb (May 10, 2006)

Plus you got to watch "Everybody Loves Raymond" on iDrive at 150 MPH! Cool!


----------

